
Pharmaceuticals could be the prescription for trade war that truly hurts the US - ojbyrne
https://www.macleans.ca/opinion/why-pharmaceuticals-could-be-the-prescription-for-trade-warfare-that-truly-hurts-america/
======
erentz
“That means that Canada’s symmetrical retaliation is not working...”

That’s because Canada and other countries are responding rationally with
tariffs targeting America as a whole. They don’t seem to understand that guy
in charge (Trump) and his cohorts who started this trade war don’t care about
America.

